# starter problem



## oncewaslost1982 (Nov 14, 2006)

Concerning my 1976 sears ss16 garden tractor that I'm working on. I'm trying to get it running again. Got it all buttoned up today and the starter quit engaging the flywheel. It was turning over fine and always has. But when I got ready for the test run the starter only spins when I turn the key. It will not turn the motor over. Its got an onan 16hp twin on it. Great running motor. Just can't run it due to this dang starter issue that just developed. Anyone know what's going on here? In the engine manual it appears that the gear is metal. I haven't taken it apart yet to get to the starter. Thanks for any help. 

Cheers

Justin


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

check your fuse before disassembly.


----------



## oncewaslost1982 (Nov 14, 2006)

Which fuse? How would a fuse cause the gear not to pop out?


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

never-mind i was thinking the engine wouldn't turn over when you turned the key, its been a long day


----------



## oncewaslost1982 (Nov 14, 2006)

No worries. I hear ya. It has been a long day. Demoing our back deck to rebuild and trying to get my tractor running in 94 degree heat.


----------



## smallengineguru (Jul 12, 2009)

this sounds like the starter gear is binding on the bendix. that is the coarse spiral that the starter gear travels up and down on. its a fairly common problem.

cheers


----------



## oncewaslost1982 (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. Any solution? I tried spraying it with pb blaster. Worked for a couple turns and now its sticking again.


----------



## golftech (Jan 3, 2009)

You're going to have to remove the starter and take the bendix off,clean everything up and try it again,DRY. Putting any kind of lube or grease in there is only going to attract more debris.


----------



## smallengineguru (Jul 12, 2009)

yes i agree....DON"T use ANYsort of lube on that bendix. they are designed to work totally dry. 

what i have found is some starter gears are that slight bit small on the bendix. as a solution to the problem, remove the gear from the bendix and VERY LIGHTLY (using a half moon file) file out the high spots on the gear. this will allow space between the gear and bendix and allow free movement.

cheers


----------

